# jimmyjock



## 88808 (May 9, 2005)

Jim Anderson passed away 3/9/05.

I recieved a message from Jims Daughter tonight informing me of the sad loss.

Our thoughts are with Jims family at this time.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-userprofile-68.html

Jonathan

British Bus Converters Website.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Our thought are with his family. RIP


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Very sorry to hear that Johnathan.

On behalf of everyone at Motorhomefacts - 

Our deepest sympathies to Jims (jimmyjock) family and may he RIP.

pete.


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Deepest sympathies to his family may he RIP

TheOggies


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

RIP and may his spirit live on through those he met and enjoyed his life with.

Enjoy and remember who he was, his memory is not got but lives with those who love him.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I am so sorry. Please pass on our condolences to his family.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

A sad loss......our deepest sympathy....


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

So sorry to hear that, I'm sure all at MHF pass on their condolences to his family - RIP


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Very sad to hear about the bad news. I have accessed his web site many times to read about *'George the Bus'*. A big loss to the Self-Build Community.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

So sad to hear this news. Jim was a part of our community, today our community mourn his passing.
His family are in our thoughts and prayers.

Stewart


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

My condolations to Jim's family and frieds. May he Rest in Peace.

Gerhard


----------

